# Reef Life of the Andaman (cool documentary)



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

While watching one of MonkE's new vids on his new reef tank thread, I caught this interesting documentary amongst the related vids that popped up at the end. It is a very cool documentary and there alot of other cool vids on the uploaders page: Bubble Vision - YouTube

"Reef Life of the Andaman" is a documentary of the marine life of Thailand and Burma....here is the documentary itself:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice one. I remember when we use to dive way back home. those are the thing that I'm missing here.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll need to catch this documentary later.

Thanks John!


----------

